# petition to unban Bonemonkey



## podunk1269 (Aug 2, 2008)

Now....
we all know that Bonemonkey crossed the line, this is not a debate about that.
We all know not everyone likes Bonemonkey, again not topic about that, start your own thread about that.
We all know the memorial thread turn into bashing someone else, my fault I know, but this is not about that.

This is about a petition to unban Bone.  Give him a probabtionary period or something, just let him come back.  If you want him back, post here, if not or don't like him, start your own thread, do not post here!  If you are a mod and don't agree with this post, dont post here, sorry but in my blog I feel that I and others have a right to be heard. If you have a problem with it, pm me, that is what it's for.

With out Bone, feels bad man

Really Bad


signature #1: Shawn "podunk1269" Pinkerton


----------



## science (Aug 2, 2008)

signature #2: science 'science' science


----------



## Sephi (Aug 2, 2008)

Signature #3 Sephiroth 'Sephi' Sephiroth1n6


----------



## Prime (Aug 2, 2008)

He is coming back...







 Just look at JPH's sig.


----------



## Deletable_Man (Aug 2, 2008)

hey dumbasses people never get banned on gbatemp forever. he'll be back sucking the brains out of the forum before long with or without your hilarious petition


----------



## Sephi (Aug 2, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> He is coming back...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh yeah, forgot about that


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 2, 2008)

Signature #4 Da pongster


----------



## Tanas (Aug 2, 2008)

bar bar


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 2, 2008)

Signature #5 Dinofan01


----------



## Jackreyes (Aug 2, 2008)

Signature #6 Jackreyes


----------



## Son of Science (Aug 2, 2008)

Signature # 7 Shawn "ieboy" Chaudhary


----------



## podunk1269 (Aug 2, 2008)

Deletable_Man said:
			
		

> hey dumbasses people never get banned on gbatemp forever. he'll be back sucking the brains out of the forum before long with or without your hilarious petition




Take it to another thread ass, this is what I said not to do


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 2, 2008)

Number 8 - 100000 (rest of gbatemp)


----------



## podunk1269 (Aug 2, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Number 8 - 100000 (rest of gbatemp)


lol lets hope 9 - 100000 post then

I hope they do


----------



## Gore (Aug 2, 2008)

number 9 i think - me


----------



## podunk1269 (Aug 2, 2008)

good , keep em coming


----------



## Man18 (Aug 2, 2008)

10 Signs


----------



## DrKupo (Aug 2, 2008)

I want KupoLite back

Bring BoneMonkey back!

Number 13 - DrKupo


----------



## CockroachMan (Aug 2, 2008)

Why is he banned anyway!?


number 11 - CockroachMan


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Aug 2, 2008)

He made me laugh, and I liked bacon too. Not as much as him, but I liked it.

Number 12 - Ojsinnerz


----------



## DrKupo (Aug 2, 2008)

Number 13 - DrKupo


----------



## Gaisuto (Aug 2, 2008)

Not happening.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Aug 2, 2008)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> Not happening.


You can't silence the people!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'll sign, but if he comes back it'll destroy my contest.


----------



## Whizz (Aug 2, 2008)

Number 14 - Whizz


----------



## Gaisuto (Aug 2, 2008)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> Gaisuto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know I can't. But it's a useless gesture.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Aug 2, 2008)

The next #: Pizza "O SHI-" Roo I.


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 2, 2008)

We should totally make a petition to reban BM if this works. I'd sign that.


----------



## Costello (Aug 2, 2008)

Count me in.
I'm *always* in favor of giving people a second chance (not immediatly though, after a while depending on how strong the offense was). Or a third chance. Or a fourth. Yeah, I'm forgiving like that.
I know some of the staffers will hate me for saying that but yeah, Bonemonkey was my friend and I'm sad that he's gone. Although his ban was deserved.
But this isn't my call, so all I can do is sign the damn petition


----------



## Satangel (Aug 2, 2008)

Sign me in, he was quite funny


----------



## pasc (Aug 2, 2008)

hadn't much business with him (=> no business with boney monkeyZ), but I don'T mind him coming back either, his magic card game and photoshop jokes were hilarious.


----------



## podunk1269 (Aug 2, 2008)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> coolbho3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if it us usless or not, ar least we are trying, and we will continue to try.  And when he does come back, it will be nice for him to know that some people were pulling for him.

we are at 18 so far, and counting!


----------



## JPH (Aug 2, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> Count me in.
> I'm *always* in favor of giving people a second chance (not immediatly though, after a while depending on how strong the offense was). Or a third chance. Or a fourth. Yeah, I'm forgiving like that.
> I know some of the staffers will hate me for saying that but yeah, Bonemonkey was my friend and I'm sad that he's gone. Although his ban was deserved.


Count me in as well.
But, Costello, you know as much as I do - he got plenty of chances (I decreased his warning as many times as I could, maybe once every two weeks - I knew this would happen if he didn't cool it) and was offensive to some people (though he was never really harmful and it was all in good fun). His ban was well deserved, but even so, I wish that it was lifted and he was given a few more strikes. Hopefully if it lifted, he'll have learned he's not invincible from being banned and unless he changes his behavior a bit (not too severely, or he wouldn't be the funny, quirky guy he is) then he will be banned...again.

Also, I'm not sure if people would get the wrong idea that they can get off scott free everytime they're banned, and then complain how Bonemonkey was treated differently and they should be too. That's the main problem - being fair. We'll just have to see how it turns out..

Signing petition -

_John P. H._


----------



## R2DJ (Aug 2, 2008)

Count me in... The testing area feels empty.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 2, 2008)

Count me in.

#18 Raul "ThisIsNotMyRealName" Pica


----------



## podunk1269 (Aug 2, 2008)

21 so far YaY!


----------



## Sinkhead (Aug 2, 2008)

What JPH said. He never really did anything malicious. Maybe if we kept him on a short leash... I don't know, it's hard to think of a compromise that will make people happy, yet show that we still enforce the rules.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 2, 2008)

I was thinking about signing  or not..Never talked to guy, but seen his better side, plus, he never harmed me in any way..
So why the heck not.....

Signing-
_Toni_ "Toni Plutonij" _Ivancic_


----------



## Heran Bago (Aug 2, 2008)

Could I get a link to the topic where he got banned?
Then I'll sign =P


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 2, 2008)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> Could I get a link to the topic where he got banned?
> Then I'll sign =P



well you could just look up the last topic he made before getting banned =p


----------



## Jax (Aug 2, 2008)

I rather have my back skinned and swim in salt and alcohol.


----------



## podunk1269 (Aug 2, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> Heran Bago said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




agreed, please don post the link in this thread, becasue I don't want this to become a debate on it, I would like this thread to stick to the guidelines I laid out in the first post:

Now....
we all know that Bonemonkey crossed the line, this is not a debate about that.
We all know not everyone likes Bonemonkey, again not topic about that, start your own thread about that.
We all know the memorial thread turn into bashing someone else, my fault I know, but this is not about that.

This is about a petition to unban Bone. Give him a probabtionary period or something, just let him come back. If you want him back, post here, if not or don't like him, start your own thread, do not post here! If you are a mod and don't agree with this post, dont post here, sorry but in my blog I feel that I and others have a right to be heard. If you have a problem with it, pm me, that is what it's for.

With out Bone, feels bad man

Really Bad


----------



## Heran Bago (Aug 2, 2008)

but i'm laaaazyyyy


----------



## podunk1269 (Aug 2, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

> I rather have my back skinned and swim in salt and alcohol.


sounds painful, but please ifyou feel that way then don't post in the thread.


----------



## Heran Bago (Aug 2, 2008)

podunk1269 said:
			
		

> we all know that Bonemonkey crossed the line, this is not a debate about that.



I don't know that



don't tell me what i know


----------



## SkH (Aug 2, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> Heran Bago said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm still don't get it.

What happened to him?


----------



## Gaisuto (Aug 2, 2008)

His warning hit 100%.


----------



## ShadowXP (Aug 2, 2008)

I hereby declare my name in this thread! OK


----------



## Heran Bago (Aug 2, 2008)

SkH said:
			
		

> Xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was his last post. Man did Bonemonkey deserve that ban!


----------



## podunk1269 (Aug 2, 2008)

since this is a petition, I wonder if i could get it stickied for a while...


----------



## Heran Bago (Aug 2, 2008)

podunk1269 said:
			
		

> since this is a petition, I wonder if i could get it stickied for a while...


New sig!


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Aug 3, 2008)

Signed. Alexander "Sir-Fritz" Fritz


----------



## acoustic.digital (Aug 3, 2008)

signed.

chris 'acoustic.digital' nicola.

bring him back.


----------



## Hat-Bag (Aug 3, 2008)

signed
Mitchell 'Hat-Bag' de Waard


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 3, 2008)

Vulpes "LOLfox" Abnocto
approves of this thread, 
and the notion behind it.


----------



## Awdofgum (Aug 3, 2008)

Not signing, 
I used to think he was cool but not so much anymore.
It's not that I don't want him back, I just don't care too much to try and get him back.

I hope I don't get bashed for speaking out.


----------



## jaz (Aug 3, 2008)

Signed. j "a" z


----------



## Gman 101 (Aug 3, 2008)

Signed,

Gman "Suitcase" 101


----------



## Edgedancer (Aug 3, 2008)

Signed,

James "Edgedancer" Hoy


----------



## Talaria (Aug 3, 2008)

Lest we forget...


----------



## JPH (Aug 3, 2008)

Talaria said:
			
		

> Lest we forget...


speaking of missing  members... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i luv you tal


----------



## papyrus (Aug 3, 2008)

Signed: paper "papyrus" papel

See you soon bonemonkaz


----------



## SkH (Aug 3, 2008)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> His warning hit 100%.


Oh, I see. Too bad.


----------



## bahamuta (Aug 3, 2008)

Bonemonkey sucks.


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 3, 2008)

i dont know if i signed this but 
signed


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 3, 2008)

Signed,

DeMoN

Btw, papyrus you noob Void user.


----------



## DEF- (Aug 3, 2008)

Signed, too cool of a username to not be here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ofcourse this would be a last chance, as he have been banned.


----------



## King Zargo (Aug 3, 2008)

This guy was always pushing the limit with his unfunny posts, his childish remark and repeating the same bacon jokes. 

That is why I sign this petition. All the poor guy did was trying to get some attention. Please throw him a bone. He will change I promise.


----------



## podunk1269 (Aug 3, 2008)

bahamuta said:
			
		

> Bonemonkey sucks.



take it to another thread, this is to support BM


----------



## pikirika (Aug 3, 2008)

Signed, pikirika.


----------



## Veho (Aug 3, 2008)

Signed, 



Vedran "Veho" Lučev


----------



## callmebob (Aug 3, 2008)

signed!

callmebob


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 3, 2008)

Signed !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~DieForIt


----------



## podunk1269 (Aug 3, 2008)

lets keep it going, mods say it isn't going to matter, that just means we have to get enough so we can't be ignored!!


----------



## Calafas (Aug 3, 2008)

Pissing in an ocean of piss.

Signed.


----------



## pilotwangs (Aug 3, 2008)

Signed,although im not -that- sad he's gone.


----------



## jgu1994 (Aug 3, 2008)

sig number w/e- signed

BM was one of the few guys on gbatemp who actually started his own trend. For instance, the dnd thing, bonemonkey week, rpg maker vx, winkawaks, and countless others. When ever he  posted a thread in the testing area, it was bound to get hundreds of views, and several pages. He was a cool guy, and I hope he comes back.


----------



## Shinster (Aug 4, 2008)

Everytime I go into a BoneMonkey thread I see racist and distasteful content. So, no.


----------



## podunk1269 (Aug 4, 2008)

6 pages of support so far.  Mods paying attention yet?  If not lets keep it going until they do


----------



## Saitalv4.0 (Aug 4, 2008)

What the hell...add Saital's name in the hat. What number are we up to? I lost count a page ago.


----------



## arctic_flame (Aug 4, 2008)

Like all online pettions, this means absolutely nothing.


----------



## ShadowXP (Aug 4, 2008)

arctic_flame said:
			
		

> Like all online pettions, this means absolutely nothing.



QFT. The mods don't have to "notice" anything.


----------



## bobrules (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm starting a petition to keep bonemonkey banned, 






Just kidding.


I think he should not use the name anymore, that name should be perm banned


----------



## Alerek (Aug 4, 2008)

My day isn't complete without Bone in some random image.

- Alerek


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 4, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> Count me in.
> I'm *always* in favor of giving people a second chance (not immediatly though, after a while depending on how strong the offense was). Or a third chance. Or a fourth. Yeah, I'm forgiving like that.
> I know some of the staffers will hate me for saying that but yeah, Bonemonkey was my friend and I'm sad that he's gone. Although his ban was deserved.
> But this isn't my call, so all I can do is sign the damn petition


Yay Costello wants BoneMonkey back!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I totally agree with his theory, if he promises to be good, then give him another chance, and he messes that up, so long.

I'll sign it.  I = DarkAura


----------



## martin88 (Aug 4, 2008)

Why was BoneMonkey banned?


----------



## podunk1269 (Aug 4, 2008)

ShadowXP said:
			
		

> arctic_flame said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he crossed the line, that is as much as needs to be discussed in this thread, not trying to be a dick, but I want this to stay a support thread, not a debate over why and if he should of been banned


46 sigs so far, keept it going!!!!!


----------



## Gaisuto (Aug 4, 2008)

podunk1269 said:
			
		

> 6 pages of support so far.  Mods paying attention yet?  If not lets keep it going until they do


We've noticed this is still going, and we still aren't budging...


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 4, 2008)

martin88 said:
			
		

> Why was BoneMonkey banned?


100% warn.


----------



## fischju (Aug 4, 2008)

*unsigns*


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh, you guys are _serious_...

I honestly thought this started as a joke topic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I guess Bonemonkey has as much a chance as any of returning...


----------



## podunk1269 (Aug 4, 2008)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> podunk1269 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well , we will keep going trying to get something done.  People are always told they can't make a difference, well that doesn't mean we have to quit trying or quit supporting the heart and soul of this forum, Bonemonkey!!


----------



## lagman (Aug 4, 2008)

podunk1269 said:
			
		

> 6 pages of support so far.  Mods paying attention yet?  If not lets keep it going until they do



Not a democracy, sorry.


----------



## podunk1269 (Aug 4, 2008)

lagman said:
			
		

> podunk1269 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doesn't mean we are going to stop trying


----------



## lagman (Aug 4, 2008)

podunk1269 said:
			
		

> lagman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No one's trying to stop you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## podunk1269 (Aug 4, 2008)

lagman said:
			
		

> podunk1269 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome, I am glad the mods aren't I just hope you see how much the community wants him back, and that you consider that and what is best for the temp.


----------



## Awdofgum (Aug 4, 2008)

podunk1269 said:
			
		

> Awesome, I am glad the mods aren't I just hope you see how much the community wants him back, and that you consider that and what is best for the temp.



But what the mods did was best for the temp, they banned him for being disrespectful to one of the members. I believe bringing him back might teach him a lesson this time, because he's been banned before and he came back as though he never left, so maybe this time he'll actually take things seriously.

Edit: Sorry my mistake, he was actually suspended before, by mthrnite.


----------



## bobrules (Aug 4, 2008)

He will be unbanned when the there are over 9000 signed names.


If you really think he'll change, then keep him banned for at least 6-12 months.
You can't really change someone, repeat offenders should be punished.


----------



## jumpman17 (Aug 4, 2008)

What kind of heartless bastard would ban this guy?

Signed "jumpman17"


----------



## Eternal Myst (Aug 4, 2008)

Meh.Just for the cause.

Signed "Eternal Myst" aka Kais.


----------



## SkH (Aug 5, 2008)

I sign.

I'm sorry I was late, but just wanted to search after him.

He was awesome. And HE IS awesome still.

He's got a site too: http://www.bonemonkey.net/

I really dunno who was that heartless who banned him.


----------



## Frog (Aug 5, 2008)

they need to give him a second chance.
just this time he has to be more careful with what he says.

signed "frog"


----------



## Destructobot (Aug 5, 2008)

I really like BoneMonkey, and I'd like to see him return, but I'd also like to see people start taking the threat of a ban for bad behavior seriously. BoneMonkey should be allowed another chance (he's already had about 50), but not just yet. Maybe in a month or four.

This is supposed to be a punishment after all.


----------



## Neko (Aug 5, 2008)

BoneMonkey , I miss you!

Today I woke up because my mother told me breakfast was ready and when I went down I saw BACON. It tasted good but I couldn't stop thinking about Bonemonkey. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Signed Dominik93 aka NekoLeah


----------



## Jdbye (Aug 5, 2008)

NO.
kthx

Everyone gets banned for a reason, he's had enough chances.


----------



## podunk1269 (Aug 5, 2008)

jdbye said:
			
		

> NO.
> kthx
> 
> Everyone gets banned for a reason, he's had enough chances.


then dont post in this thead

kthxdche


----------



## OSW (Aug 5, 2008)

signed!

I want bonemonkey back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i just feel so empty inside without my bacon master!


----------



## xJonny (Aug 5, 2008)

So... is anyone going to make the petition against the petition to unban Bonemonkey?


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Aug 5, 2008)

Why would anyone want to do that?


----------



## fristi (Aug 5, 2008)

i signed


----------



## Jasonage (Aug 5, 2008)

Signed by Jasonage


----------



## The Worst (Aug 6, 2008)

The "Motherfuckin" Worst "evaR!"



I don't think its fair that his warns aren't even being reviewed, there has got to be one in there that he didn't deserve or hasn't done in awhile and needs to be removed.  %100 shouldn't trigger a ban but a review of the member and whether or not the should be banned or just lose privileges.  You could take contest, shoutbox, trading forum, blog, or other things as penalties.  Instant ban is just too instant.  BoneMonkey has put allot of time in on this site and you guys just throw him out like he is worthless


----------



## Destructobot (Aug 6, 2008)

It wasn't an instant ban. He worked hard for months to earn his warn level.

I definitely agree that he's been warned for things that didn't warrant it, but most of the time he deserved it.


----------



## Gaisuto (Aug 6, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> The "Motherfuckin" Worst "evaR!"
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think its fair that his warns aren't even being reviewed, there has got to be one in there that he didn't deserve or hasn't done in awhile and needs to be removed.  %100 shouldn't trigger a ban but a review of the member and whether or not the should be banned or just lose privileges.  You could take contest, shoutbox, trading forum, blog, or other things as penalties.  Instant ban is just too instant.  BoneMonkey has put allot of time in on this site and you guys just throw him out like he is worthless


He holds the record for the most warns at 15. That means he was spared of 5 of them. He should of been banned a while ago really.


----------



## DrKupo (Aug 6, 2008)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> The Worst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hold the record! I had far more...30 or so.


----------



## podunk1269 (Aug 6, 2008)

well we still have this going strong, keep showing your support for BM!!


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Aug 6, 2008)

Bonemonkey = Monkeybone



=WTF?


----------



## ediblebird (Aug 6, 2008)

Yeah he was alright... he seemed like a poor mans tshu.


----------



## WildWon (Aug 6, 2008)

Sig - (heart) Amal "WildWon" VonGwennivere Esquire III (heart)

Aww, looks JUST like my real signature. If "(heart)" was replaced with a hand drawn heart. And my name were Amal. And my last name were VonGwennivere. And if i were the Third. Or an Esquire. *tear*


----------



## Sonicslasher (Aug 6, 2008)

ediblebird said:
			
		

> Yeah he was alright... he seemed like a poor mans *tshu*.


----------



## podunk1269 (Aug 7, 2008)

Fuck it Jumpman said discuss it in this or the other thread, so put your comments here

I want to believe the mods will do the right thing.

I want to believe BM will return, covered in bacon grease


----------



## WB3000 (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeah I'll sign it.

Sig - WB3000


----------



## alex (Aug 7, 2008)

*uses Phoenix Down on thread* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I guess I will. :$ I love bacon to, he seemed like a funny guy. I'm just signing this, I believe in second chances.

-Alex "Me" Alex


----------



## Private|Par (Aug 8, 2008)

I'll sign it too. I never knew the guy, but he seems like he'd be a hoot to have around. I also believe in second chances.

Signed, Private|Parts.


----------



## dice (Aug 8, 2008)

^ he's had at least 3 IIRC


----------



## podunk1269 (Aug 9, 2008)

...looks like the temp still wants him back


----------



## Salamantis (Aug 9, 2008)

Bring BoneMonkey back! T_T


----------



## Minox (Aug 9, 2008)

*signed* - Simon "Minox_IX" _____

(Signed because I could think of no reason not to sign this petition.)


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 9, 2008)

THE TESTING AREA ISN'T FULL!!!!
BRING BACK BONEMONKEY!


----------



## Doggy124 (Aug 9, 2008)

What did he do?
anyway, I like him, ruler of  testing area 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




signed, Doggy124


----------



## podunk1269 (Aug 9, 2008)

Well it looks like this is the last Bonemonkey support thread that hasn't been closed yet, so lets keep showing our support


----------



## Upperleft (Aug 9, 2008)

Signed, Upper "Lefty" Left


----------



## Rayder (Aug 9, 2008)

BoneMonkey never bothered me.....much.  But I could see how the MODs would have a problem with him.  They really don't need his particular brand of posting giving new members a bad impression of GBAtemp.  Rules are there for a reason.  They will tolerate only so much bending of the rules  before they're FORCED to take action.  I'm sure BoneMonkey received MANY warnings from the MODs.  He ignored them. He got banned.

I sorta miss BoneMonkey too, but ultimately I think the MODs did what they HAD to do to squelch that dude.


----------

